# Zebra Obliquinden Fry...



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

My Zebra Obliquinden female released the fry yesterday...

How long can should I let her stay with the fry??? I usually let my Mbuna females stay with the fry for 2 days...

I ask coz in the species article it says she cares for the fry for around 2 weeks or so...


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I pull mine immediatly, no reason not too, but I've heard they care for them. 
Did you get a bunch? I got 60 last time from a 4" fish, but they're smaller than mbuna.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks brinkles...

It is her first spawn so I am not expecting a large brood... she's around 2"...

Yes they are smaller then the Mbuna fry...


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

got 15 fry...

transferred the Mom back to the tank yesterday...


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb:


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks Xris...

It was the first time that I saw any Vic here...


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine started coloring at roughly 8 mos., but only one or two in a tank will color at a time. They're also growing very slow compared to mbuna.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

I have 3 colored up males and 3 colored up females atm.

Also, They will protect their fry for up to 2 months even. It's one of the unique things in Africans where you can basically raise the fry in the tank with the parents without much problem since once they are 2 months old they are big enough and fast enough to avoid getting attacked by others in the tank as long as you have good cave structure.


----------



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

I stripped 32 fry from a female Friday night but left her holding five or six and put her back in the tank. I wonder if she'll protect the remaining fry.


----------

